# Obama 2016



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Not sure how long this is going to be there;
This video is unlisted. Only those with the link can see it.
by ROCKY MOUNTAIN PICTURES


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Excellent post, Harry. Hopefully everyone here gets a chance to see this before the O's henchman have it taken down.
Of course, his pandering, protective media state that conservative scholar, Dinesh D'Souza, "takes liberties with facts" but you can't argue with the fact that you are who you associate with and Obama has clear ties with Wright, Davis, Ayers, Said and Unger, all enemies.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Dinesh actually paid the hospital bill for George Obama's son, because George knew that no one in his family would help him, especially Barack junior, who didn't like his views. It appears that Barack can only handle the myth of his father rather than the reality:
http://www.theblaze.com/stories/i-h...e-paid-hospital-bill-for-obamas-half-brother/


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Obamas father was a drunkard scumbag that killed someone drunk driving and then himself in another accident. Funny how that has never come up. Dsouza is more of a Patriot and has more balls than any of the Jewish big Hwood boot licking water carrying liberals.


----------



## Oscar8 (Oct 28, 2007)

Thank you for posting this link!


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Tried to view it...video is no longer up.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

I figured it had a limited window. It was well worth the watch:
http://www.redbox.com/movies/2016-obamas-america


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

If another one pops up I will post it.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I went to see it in the theaters, I usually refuse to give my $$$$ to Hwood scumbags but this guy deserves the money. Also the new Occupy movie is coming out,I would hope any LEO would want to know who was pulling the strings behind that shitshow, unless of course you agree with the Occutards like some members here.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

I may have to buy it. Fuck renting


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Here is another version which is well worth your time:


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*FOX NEWS IS GOING TO AIR*​*THE DOCUMENTARY **OBAMA** 2016**.*​​*HEADS UP FOR THIS SUNDAY NIGHT 9:00 PM--8:00 CST.*​​*TO ALL AMERICANS, DEMOCRAT, REPUBLICAN, INDEPENDENTS, RIGHT OR LEFT.*​​*SUNDAY NIGHT - VERY IMPORTANT.*​*This Coming Sunday --*
Set Your DVR for the Fox News channel at 9:00 PM Eastern. Maybe this is why the White House has been discounting FOX. 
Sounds like this could be history in the making someone may go down - either Obama or Fox News. It may be that Fox has been holding this information back due to the sensitivity of it and out of courtesy. But, Obama has taken on Fox and it appears they are ready to spill the ugly beans of truth about the background of this individual who has had an extremely radical past. _This Sunday, Fox News is going to air a very important documentary about Barack Obama, Sunday night at 9P.M. Eastern._
The report will go back to Obama's earlier days, showing even then his close ties to radical Marxist professors, friends, spiritual advisers, etc. It will also reveal details about his ties to Rev. Wright for 20+ years, i.e., how he was participating with this man and not for the reasons he stated.

The report has uncovered more of Obama's radical past and we will see things that no one in the media is willing to put out there. It will be a segment to remember. 
Mark your calendar and pass this on to everyone you know: _Sunday night, 8 PM CT; 9 PM ET. _
Democrat or Republican, this report will open your eyes to how YOUR country is being sold down the road to Totalitarian Socialism. If you care about the direction of our country, pass this notice on to everyone you


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Harry, that chain email going around about Fox airing 2016 is a hoax...the website that I read about it on went as far as suggesting that the Obama campaign might be behind it since they presumably don't want people to see it.

I'm extremely skeptical of any email that doesn't list a specific date, as in theory, the email could be passed around for a very long time.

Sent from my POS using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Dam the message has popped up on many sites today.


----------



## HiredGoon (Jan 21, 2008)

For those of you with Comcast/Xfinity, I just noticed this morning that it's now on On-Demand.
Figured it's worth mentioning.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Three strikes and you are out LOL


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

kwflatbed said:


> Three strikes and you are out LOL


But they were 3 red X's. Isn't it supposed to be 3 K's?


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*D'Souza to Newsmax: President Obama Has 'Emboldened Our Enemies'*

Dinesh D'Souza, co-director of the film *"2016 - Obama's America," *and author of the new book "Obama's America," told Newsmax TV that President Barack Obama's policies in the Middle East have "emboldened our enemies" and fueled anti-American attacks such as the assault on the U.S. consulate in Benghazi.​​"The important point is that Obama deliberately undermined our allies and doesn't seem to mind so much when forces hostile to America come to power," said D'Souza in an exclusive interview on Monday, while also pointing to Obama's willingness to embrace the Muslim Brotherhood in Egypt over the military, which has been a friend to the U.S.​​Read more on Newsmax.com: D'Souza to Newsmax: President Obama Has 'Emboldened Our Enemies' ​Important: Do You Support Pres. Obama's Re-Election? Vote Here Now!​


----------



## Oscar8 (Oct 28, 2007)

Buck Ofama!


----------

